# Spring 2011 Internship opportunities



## ruinexplorer (Nov 7, 2010)

I would like to help out our students by sharing internship opportunities as we find them. If you offer an internship or just happen across one on a website that you are visiting, add it to the list. Please post pertinent info including closing date if available.

Above The Title Entertainment - About Us - Internship stipend pay

Internships | Primary Stages (marketing internship application date to 11/10, so hurry)

Job Category Listing Index: Internship (many listings)

BackstageJobs.com (many listings)

If you get an internship, let them know that you found out about it here!


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 7, 2010)

*Electronic Theatre Controls* has summer internships for students, some high school and mostly college. I participated last year and got to work with a great team in Research & Development at their Middleton HQ, performing bug-testing and development on the software behind Paradigm. It was an exciting summer, and while each week I had a rough idea what I'd be working on, I had a lot of different projects that gave me a well-rounded experience. 

They provide internships as positions are needed. Summer to summer, it's hard to say what will be available, but last year there were positions in R&D, engineering, marketing, manufacturing, tech services, and in other departments. You can find out more at their website.

Human Resources said that as early as students can get applications in, they should be getting them in. By April they're already performing interviews, and well before that they're figuring out which positions they have available and who might fit the bill for each of them. I can't estimate a deadline for submitting an application, but personally I wouldn't wait past February to get an application in.

If anyone has questions about this, give ETC a call and ask for Angela Sherman. She's one of the extremely helpful people in HR who can field any questions anyone may have.

I've also heard that *City Theatrical* and *Doug Fleenor Designs* provide summer internships. Maybe JFleenor can comment on DFD?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 9, 2010)

Another internship, this time for costuming (you will have to register with the job site to get the application). It's for RWS and Associates who also seem to have a scholarship opportunity for High School seniors living in Westmoreland County, Pennsylvania (sorry to everyone else).

Here's the details if you are considering signing up with the job site:

Company: RWS and Associates.com 
Job Title: Costume Production Intern 
Job Type: Theatre 
Location: New York 
Salary: Stipend Negotiable. 
Duration: Mid Jan to Mid May 
Closing Date: 12/29/10 
Job Details: Emmy Award winning RWS and Associates Entertainment, a full service production company located in Times Square is seeking a costume production intern for their upcoming 2011 Theme Park Season. Applicant must commit to 4-5 days per week, beginning mid January through mid May and should be fun, friendly, organized, detailed oriented, hard-working, and have excellent communication and social skills. Must be able to meet deadlines under any condition, work in a collaborative setting, and handle high stress situations. Responsibilities include assisting the Costume Director, shopping, swatch-ing, cutting, general construction, crafts, and tagging/labeling costumes and accessories. 

Skills should include strong construction techniques such as: pattern making, fitting, measuring, draping, cutting, stitching, alterations, and research skills. Applicants should be adept in hand and machine sewing and finishing with an understanding of theatrical costume and construction techniques and terms. An exceptional eye for design and style is a must. Craft skills, mask making, dyeing, paint, millinery, shoe maintenance skills a bonus. 

Stipend Negotiable.

Please submit resume and abbreviated portfolio by December 28, 2010. Interviews will be conducted the week of January 3, 2011. Please, no phone calls! Electronic submissions only.


----------

